# Diffused/bloodred lavender?



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

is there a diffused lavender? iv seen bloodred amel, bloodred charcoal etc but i wondered if it was possible to produce diffused/bloodred lavenders?

mmmm hypo diffused lavender stripes:mf_dribble:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yup, a diffused lavender is a plasma, and there are hypo plasmas too:no1:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yup, a diffused lavender is a plasma, and there are hypo plasmas too:no1:


Nice, Its crossing my two favourite corn morphs. I might have to invest in a hypo bloodred female one day in the future to go with my hypo lav male. wouldnt get hypo plasmas untill the second generation but worth the wait


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Just found a bloodred het hypo lavender on crystal palace reptiles site. That would mean hypo lavs in first generation and hypo plasmas in second generation wouldnt it? shame i dont have a spare £250


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Plasma's are stunning looking morphs probably my next purchase if I can find at hamm.........: victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hypo plasma hatchling......









(carol huddleston)

I don't suppose anyones got a pic of an adult have they?!!! :crazy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh YEEEEESSSSSS!

Now that is a stunner..........:mf_dribble:

I want it Now.............


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> Oh YEEEEESSSSSS!
> 
> Now that is a stunner..........:mf_dribble:
> 
> I want it Now.............


Serpenco were selling them for $1000 each.... and he sold the lot!!!!!!
he's got one lav stripe left at the same price! :shock:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont its a matter of price.....I just dont think we will find them for sale over here for a while.....

I will be happy with normal Plasma's...........which I hope to find at hamm?......:mf_dribble:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

eeji said:


> hypo plasma hatchling......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! :mf_dribble: I just worked out it would take me till 2013 to produce hypo plasma's if i bought that crystal palace hatchling :whistling2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> wow! :mf_dribble: I just worked out it would take me till 2013 to produce hypo plasma's if i bought that crystal palace hatchling :whistling2:


 
by then, you'll probably be falling over them, over here:no1::lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> by then, you'll probably be falling over them, over here:no1::lol2:


By that time they will like Amels...........£20.........:mf_dribble:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> By that time they will like Amels...........£20.........:mf_dribble:


now, that would be a nice thought:no1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

But by that time there will another morph out and we will all go mad for it.......I dont think it will ever stop evolving.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> By that time they will like Amels...........£20.........:mf_dribble:


put my name down for a few pairs!!!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> But by that time there will another morph out and we will all go mad for it.......I dont think it will ever stop evolving.....:mf_dribble:


im waiting for amelZ's(or amel cinders, or whatever name gets chosen) to come down to less than a family car

hmm how about ultra diffused cinder stripe:no1::lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I wonder what they _will_ be worth by then. I doubt they would be like amels because that is only a single trait but they will probaly be like lavenders are now.. who knows


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> im waiting for amelZ's(or amel cinders, or whatever name gets chosen) to come down to less than a family car
> 
> hmm how about ultra diffused cinder stripe:no1::lol2:


heheee I love that name, proper ghetto.... "AmelZ n the 'hood..."


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> I wonder what they _will_ be worth by then. I doubt they would be like amels because that is only a single trait but they will probaly be like lavenders are now.. who knows


 
probably true...I have a pair of 05 Bloodred het hypo lavs but they wont be ready to breed until 09.........may get some plasma's out of those if I am lucky..


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

well you would beat me too it by 4 years..:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> well you would beat me too it by 4 years..:lol2:


 
Only just......but I would only get 1 or 2 plasma's out the first clutch......:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> heheee I love that name, proper ghetto.... "AmelZ n the 'hood..."


 
yeah, it does sound "street":lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> im waiting for amelZ's(or amel cinders, or whatever name gets chosen) to come down to less than a family car
> 
> hmm how about ultra diffused cinder stripe:no1::lol2:


amel z? get in the queue


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll have some sort of plasma in 2008.
its about the only thing i have thought about, i am putting bloodred het lavender stripe to lavender het bloodred 1st of all, although it will be late in the year.
i will also do the same male blood het lav stripe to blood het hypo and lavender.. 
so i should get a few from those.
not sure what other combos i have yet, i seem to forget.. sure there will be something there though.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> amel z? get in the queue


Im quite happy to let everyone get them first, they are a bit too high end for me:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> Im quite happy to let everyone get them first, they are a bit too high end for me:lol2:


2010 for me.. 
my male is coming on nicely..
the good thing is, it appears you can tell hets from poss hets with cinder


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I may have plasma's in 2009.....if Im really lucky maybe a hypo Plasma?......:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I may have plasma's in 2009.....if Im really lucky maybe a hypo Plasma?......:mf_dribble:


you shold get one mate


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you shold get one mate


It would be nice.........:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I could use another female..........you know anyone?????


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you try identifying it though mate lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I could use another female..........you know anyone?????


i havent seen any older female bloods for sale for a long long time mate


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I know CPR have some 06's.....I may go for a couple of those


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you try identifying it though mate lol


 
I know.....:lol2: they all look the same when they hatch...I will just keep them all and see what develops


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I know CPR have some 06's.....I may go for a couple of those


might well be worth the punt mate..


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> might well be worth the punt mate..


 
i was thinking about getting 2 more females, I may have a run down there to have a look see how big they are first


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, i dunno what kinda size they would be from there... but i would think if they are over 100 grams then they will breed 2009... even if they are 70-80 you will be ok.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, i dunno what kinda size they would be from there... but i would think if they are over 100 grams then they will breed 2009... even if they are 70-80 you will be ok.


I may give darren a call when I get home.......I wounder if there will any at hamm........hard to guarentee the hets there though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god yeah, nightmare.
i have a lot of females, and hypo bloods poss het lav and various other things


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> god yeah, nightmare.
> i have a lot of females, and hypo bloods poss het lav and various other things


 
i think you should give some to me.......:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you wouldnt even guess how many people have been asking that kinda thing today lol..
i really need to sort out alist, but i want to feed them all 1st.. i havent had mice for a few weeks.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you wouldnt even guess how many people have been asking that kinda thing today lol..
> i really need to sort out alist, but i want to feed them all 1st.. i havent had mice for a few weeks.


 
:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will get round to it soon.
lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i will get round to it soon.
> lol


 
I definately think Bloodred morphs is going to be the way for me......better than normals.....:lol2:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I know CPR have some 06's.....I may go for a couple of those


Dont go stealing my snakes, biatch!.. :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> Dont go stealing my snakes, biatch!.. :lol2:


 

All's fair in Love and buying snakes...........:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> 2010 for me..
> my male is coming on nicely..
> the good thing is, it appears you can tell hets from poss hets with cinder


 
excellent:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dont worry... i think CPR will be able to sort you both out lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> excellent:no1:


 
Hi cavie......see just mention normals.....:lol2:





cornmorphs said:


> dont worry... i think CPR will be able to sort you both out lol


I may have a couple of hypo bloodreds reserved for hamm as well but they are 07's


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> Hi cavie......see just mention normals.....:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: just been watching worlds strongest man:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool..
lol, good old j


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: just been watching worlds strongest man:lol2:


are you tired now then?????? that just wears me out.......:lol2:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

well, palmander, you will be there a few years before me so i give you permission to buy the cpr babies...:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> well, palmander, you will be there a few years before me so i give you permission to buy the cpr babies...:lol2:


your closer to Nige anyway....you would beat me there....:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i was watching that too j


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> your closer to Nige anyway....you would beat me there....:lol2:


Im even closer:Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:



cornmorphs said:


> i was watching that too j


 
Every year, without fail:no1:


----------



## Den (Feb 13, 2007)

Im hoping (fingers crossed) to have Plasmas and Hypo Plasmas in 08:flrt:
Breeding my fem BRLav het Hypo to Bloodred het Hypo Lav male
Hoping for a nice selection of morphs from them:no1:
Den


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Den said:


> Im hoping (fingers crossed) to have Plasmas and Hypo Plasmas in 08:flrt:
> Breeding my fem BRLav het Hypo to Bloodred het Hypo Lav male
> Hoping for a nice selection of morphs from them:no1:
> Den


Your depressing me den..:lol2: How much would one of your plasma hatchlings cost me?


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a Hypo Bloodred het Lav male and a Hypo het Lave female, should be ready for 09.

Trouble is that won't give me Plasmas, so I'm looking for a sub-adult female Bloodred het Hypo Lav, which with my male will give me:

37.5% Bloodred het hypo, 66& ph Lav
37.5% Hypo Bloodred 66% ph Lav
12.5% Plasma het Hypo
12.5% Hypo Plasma

That way I get (hopefully) both Plasma AND hypo Plasma out of the same clutch. I know the percentages for the Plasma & Hypo Plasma are small, but that seems to be the best way for us at the moment.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Den said:


> Im hoping (fingers crossed) to have Plasmas and Hypo Plasmas in 08:flrt:
> Breeding my fem BRLav het Hypo to Bloodred het Hypo Lav male
> Hoping for a nice selection of morphs from them:no1:
> Den


 
I'm jealous now..... I have a Hypo het lavender Bloodred but she wont be ready ubtill 2010 ish


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i had a good look last night... i have to be honest, i didnt realise i had so many snakes lol...
man i GOTTA cut down in the new year lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i had a good look last night... i have to be honest, i didnt realise i had so many snakes lol...
> man i GOTTA cut down in the new year lol


I know just the man to look after some for you............:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, whos that then>


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, whos that then>


 
get your list done.........before I go to Hamm....cause i will be SKINT after.......:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i've done it.. although its subject to change lol, some are too cute


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i've done it.. although its subject to change lol, some are too cute


do I get a pre release peek????:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its only on paper, and i'm going shopping now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> its only on paper, and i'm going shopping now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
have fun...............:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well that went well


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well that went well


You wernt away too long..........I hate shopping unless its for snakes of course.......:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nope, just more food... and some beer this time too


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> nope, just more food... and some beer this time too


BEER....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

we've been put under bloody curfew here......10 oclock!!!! :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i might not have started by then


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, i might not have started by then


I may well be in me pit by then anyway....still got work tomorrow....:bash:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> its only on paper, and i'm going shopping now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Isn't that list ready yet the suspense is killing me :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

neminf said:


> Isn't that list ready yet the suspense is killing me :whistling2:


its done, saved as draft :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> its done, saved as draft :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what you waiting for then :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

neminf said:


> what you waiting for then :mf_dribble:


well theres no prices though.. didnt get round to thinking lol.. 
you want the list via email? 
i'm not putting it on here just yet, not all snakes are ready, so its more of a list of what i have to go in total.. even though its not all available just yet.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well theres no prices though.. didnt get round to thinking lol..
> you want the list via email?
> i'm not putting it on here just yet, not all snakes are ready, so its more of a list of what i have to go in total.. even though its not all available just yet.


I've pm'd you student loans here in about a week :whistling2:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

neminf said:


> I've pm'd you student loans here in about a week :whistling2:


I take it you mean MY student loan???:bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol.. on its way..
no plasma there though


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> I take it you mean MY student loan???:bash:


Of course dear who else's (mine paid for Christmas :lol2


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol.. ah i finally know the pair of you now lol..


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. ah i finally know the pair of you now lol..


yeah Nige that's us, we don't talk, just send IM's on MSN to each other even though she's 5 feet away from me lol

thought you'd sussed out who we were a while back?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i probably did and forgot about it lol


----------

